# Needing some stabilizing



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 25, 2017)

Wondering if anyone could stabilize 6 pen blanks for me, was going to use wood dynamics but his wait time will be pushing it because I want to turn them for Christmas presents. The wood is the ever popular red oak The piece of wood use to be what we used to prop the enterance of my grandparents farm, has been the same old piece of wood since I can remember, so 20 years plus. Found out my papaw has cancer and he's too old and weak for them to do anything about it so it's a waiting game now. Thought pens made from that old piece of wood would be a good gift for some of my family members. Wanted to get the wood stabilized so it'll hold up longer. Was really surprised the wood actually yielded decent blanks. Can pay or trade wood, doesn't matter to me.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Sprung (Oct 25, 2017)

Joe, love stuff with a story like that - what a great story/memory.

I'd offer to help you out, but I'm so backed up right now, it's not even funny - if you sent them to me, you'd probably have to give them as a Valentine's Day or an Easter gift.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 25, 2017)

I will do them if you don't find some one to do them. I don't normally do custom work, but I am always willing to help.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Frank A (Oct 25, 2017)

I would be happy to help and I'm all caught up on my stabilizing at the moment so my setup is open and I can turn them around in a few days. Send me a PM

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## burlman30 (Oct 28, 2017)

If everyone else falls out, I'll do them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

